# Unusual Tire Wear



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I'm 11 months into my trouble free Outback ownership experience.....and guess what?

As I mentioned before, today was the day to upgrade my 5 tires to the 15" D rated Marathons. The Goodyear dealer pulled the driver's side tires off the Outback and the front tire was worn smooth on the inside 1/4th of the tread.







All the other tires appeared to have normal wear. We've only put 3000 miles on the trailer.

The tire dealer said it probably meant an axle problem.









I took the trailer and the problem tire straight to my Outback dealer. He said he would call Outback and they will probably tell him that I must have run over a curb or hit a bad pothole.







They may be willing to pay for a new tire, but that may be it???









Any guesses on the cause and suggestions for dealing with the dealer and Keystone?

Thanks!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think your dealer is right on this one. From the wear on the tire it seems like the axle is bent up a little. What did he say they could do?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

He said he would call Keystone on Monday but did not sound too hopeful as to the result.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope I am wrong but i don't think the dealer will do anything at all -- you are gong to have to prove to them that 11 months ago that Keystone had a design fault and at the same time prove that in the last 3000 miles of driving that you did not hit a curb or something...

That would be a tough one...

If you had caught this before the magically 100 days it would bve one thing ... but you are on day 333 ....

best i can do is wish you good luck ....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It would be easy to check but it sounds like a bent spindle, not the whole axle or both tire would have similar wear. I would have it checked before you drive to far with the new tires.

That type of axle/spindle damage is typical of hitting something but you would really have to hit it hard and it would have damaged the rim also.

You could also check for a loose or damaged bearing. This could also lead to this type of wear.

Last but not least the brake on this wheel could be set too tight and the tire is actually skidding some each time you apply the brakes.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

There was a ton of brake dust on the inside of the rim. I'll check the other 3 rims to see if they are the same. I don't want to drive on my new tires without the problem identified and fixed.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

7heaven,

After replacing my Duro tires, I have two that have similar wear as yours. On mine, the inside of the tire looks pretty good, but then as you move to the outside (away from the trailer), the wear gets worse. When you look at the tire, the remaining tread slopes from high to low from inside to outside.

Since I just put new Goodyears on my Outback, I am taking it to the local trailer repair shop later this week and have them align the axles. The first place I found that did this type of work (axle alignment on camper trailers) said the price is $200 an axle. I am hoping the second call I make is a better deal.

I can't put off this repair. I spent $91 a tire for the Goodyear Marathons, and with uneven wear like that, I'd be buying new tires again before I want to.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven,

You definitely do not want to be putting miles on the new tires until this is fixed (unless you like buying tires!).

This has to be a bent axle or spindle problem. I doubt brakes, as that would wear the center of the tread. If it were a loose bearing there would be other very obvious symptoms.

Sorry to say, but you are probably going to end up paying for this one. A year down the road it is going to be pretty hard to prove it is a manufacturing defect and not abuse. That is not to say it is impossible, but the cost of doing so would certainly outweigh the claim.

Hope you can get it fixed soon, and get back out on the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I took it right from the tire place to the Outback dealer, about 10-15 miles, and there it sits. I'm hoping that the dealer can either repair the spindle or align the axle or get someone who can do it there locally. I can't say that I didn't hit a pothole, but I doubt that I hit a curb on the driver's side. I don't plan on arguing about warranty coverage, given what you guys are telling me here. I'll let you know what happens. As always, Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We all believe you but unfortunately, the dealer (and Keystone) won't. That really sucks to get hit with this bill, just as you're entering the camping season.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you tried to contact the axle manufacturer direct yourself?

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Knock on wood.....

I received a call from the Service Manager at my dealer. He said he emailed pictures of the tire and axle to Keystone and they agreed that it looked like an axle defect that probably was there all along. They said they would replace the axle and one tire. Since I already have 5 new tires, not sure what they'll do there.

He said he was waiting for email confirmation from them and that Keystone was contacting the axle manufacturer for a replacement axle.








if we get something in writing, I'll change it to


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is *AWESOME *news.

You must be really happy with your dealer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATS!!!* I understand "knock on wood"......no dancing here, either, until that damn fat lady sings!

Sure seems to be a lot of "big warranty stuff" going on....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great glad to hear your dealer is on the ball









Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am going to replace an entire axle on my 2004. The local trailer repair shop says they can determine which axle is bent (hopefully just one of them) and replace with a new axle for $200 (as opposed to $200 just to straighten it).

RECOMMENDATION: Before replacing your stock tires, record each tire's location prior to dismount so you can analyze treadwear and know for sure which axle needs realignment or replacement.

Since I have two tires with even wear and two tires with abnormal wear, here's hoping the problem is with one axle. Makes sense it would be limited to one axle, unless both axles are bent in the exact same way and causing abnormal treadwear on just one tire on each axle. I don't think that scenario is likely.

Randy


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Dealer called today to confirm that he has the go ahead from Keystone to replace my axle and to pay me for one of the 5 tires that I already purchased. I just have to give them a copy of my Goodyear receipt!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Dealer called today to confirm that he has the go ahead from Keystone to replace my axle and to pay me for one of the 5 tires that I already purchased.Â I just have to give them a copy of my Goodyear receipt!
> [snapback]102961[/snapback]​


You bet....


----------

